
Oracle is in talks to acquire TikTok’s U.S. operations, sources say - nodesocket
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/08/17/oracle-is-in-talks-to-acquire-tiktoks-us-operations-source-says.html
======
gadnuk
This smells like a rumor spread to pump the stock like it did for Microsoft
and Twitter. Oracle is a death's kiss for any company that gets acquired by
it.

The stock has ben trading flat for months now while most large cap tech stocks
are reaching their all time highs. Oracle just doesn't want to be left out
from the party.

------
supernova87a
If there's a way for US national security authorities to get teenagers to
think something is instantly uncool and stop using it, it's by allowing it to
be acquired by Oracle.

------
kapnobatairza
You may think this is absurd, but it isn't a huge stretch from Amazon buying
Twitch or Google buying YouTube. Oracle's management might be looking to buy a
very potent "independent" anchor customer of Oracle Cloud.

------
wisemanwillhear
Perhaps this is just to drive up the price lest a competitor get a profitable,
cash generating business for cheap.

------
wiseleo
WTF is in it for Oracle of all companies?

~~~
vosper
Perhaps an integration with their marketing / tracking / targeting /
attribution businesses, which they’ve been spending billions on?

This article could have been co-written by Oracle PR, but still, it has some
relevant details: [https://www.businessinsider.com.au/oracle-most-
influential-a...](https://www.businessinsider.com.au/oracle-most-influential-
advertising-company-2017-8?r=US&IR=T)

Also, I gotta love their product name: Oracle Data Cloud. How deliberately
vague is that? Sounds totally harmless. At least Adobe (yes, Adobe has an ad
network too!) calls theirs Adobe Advertising Cloud.

~~~
wiseleo
Adobe owns Marketo, among others, so yeah it would make sense. :)

------
tibbydudeza
Oracle is close to Trump so it makes sense but ByteDance will hopefully take
an all cash deal and then Oracle will obviously slowly kill it until it ends
up like MySpace.

ByteDance will be okay and must forget global ambitions in the Western world
and just be content with having 1.3 billion potential customers.

------
8jy89hui
Pretty brutal outlook so far. TikTok either gets banned by Trump or is
acquired by one of two companies who both have an outstanding reputation for
killing the companies that they buy.

~~~
avalys
LinkedIn, GitHub and Minecraft are all still alive and in reasonably good
health.

~~~
scruffyherder
My danger sidekick says otherwise.

~~~
Closi
Hand on heart, do you believe Danger would still be around producing
smartphones if they weren’t acquired?

~~~
scruffyherder
Yes, they could have had a chance too expand the platform and evolve. The
sidekick also ran NetBSD, they weren’t crippled with crappy embedded OS like
other devices of the time.

